# libreto database



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Besides the Aria Database is there a archive of libreti in english and the original language that is either free or very cheap to access?Thanks


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/scores/scores.html

This was where I found the Don Giovanni score.... looks like there are about a hundred full scores there... (from what I see) with both english and original language inline with the music. Look at the 'large scrollable' links.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello. My name is Annie. I love listening to opera on my PC (the sound isn't very good but I don't mind) & following the libretto.

Link1

Link2

Link3

Link4

and the one I use most

Link5


----------

